

Why the iPhone 5 on Verizon and Sprint Won’t Juggle Calls and Data - kmfrk
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/13/iphone-5-calls-data/

======
gms
What does this mean in practice? Can you receive calls while downloading data
(e.g. browsing Facebook)?

~~~
eb007
I think if you're getting data on wifi, then you can receive calls still. If
you're on the cell network, I'm guessing you stop getting data and the phone
switches over to receiving the call but not sure

